# Грыжа L4-L5 с нижней миграцией и секвестрацией



## НатНик (4 Фев 2022)

Доброго времени суток! 
О себе: 49 лет, 165см, 55кг, работа за компьютером. 
Два месяца назад почувствовала непроходящую боль в пояснично-крестцовом отделе, отдающую в ягодицу слева. Мрт показало: 
дистрофические изменения в сегментах L1-S1  1-2 степеней  в виде уменьшения высоты и дегидратации дисков.     Диффузное выбухание диска  заднебоковая протрузия в сегменте L4-L5 слева, сагиттальным размером до 2,5 мм с сужением радикулярного кармана 1 степени. Диффузное выбухание диска  и протрузия на широком основании в сегменте L5-S1, сагиттальным размером до 3 мм с дискодуральным конфликтом,  сужением радикулярных карманов и межпозвонковых отверстий 1 степени.   

Нимесил+мидокалм+5 сеансов мануальной терапии полностью сняли болевой синдром.
Через пару дней неловко присела, почувствовала резкую боль слева от поясницы, отдающую жгучей болью в ягодицу. Далее боль пошла по задней поверхности левой ноги. Из положения лёжа на спине левая нога поднимается на 45 градусов. После сеанса мануальной терапии боль в ноге усилилась. Стала постоянной, ломящей, тянущей. Не возможно долго сидеть, стоять, спать. Постепенно боль локализовалась в районе голени с внешней стороны и сзади. Курс уколов мовалис+мидокалм+мильгамма, Втэс болевой синдром не сняли.
Повторное мрт: дистрофические изменения в сегментах L1-S1  1-2 степеней  в виде уменьшения высоты и дегидратации дисков.     Изменений дугоотростчатых суставов  не выявлено.  Узлы Шморля в телах Th12-L3.Физиологический лордоз сохранён, определяется лёгкий сколиоз влево.
 Диффузное выбухание диска  заднебоковая протрузия в сегменте L4-L5 слева с нижней миграцией и с секвестрацией, сагиттальным размером до 4 мм с сужением радикулярного кармана, с дискорадикулярным конфликтом 2 степени. 
 Диффузное выбухание диска  и протрузия на широком основании в сегменте L5-S1 слатерализацией вправо, сагиттальным размером до 3-4 мм с дискодуральным конфликтом,  сужением радикулярных карманов и межпозвонковых отверстий 1-2 степени справа, 1 степени слева.   
 Костно-деструктивных изменений не определяется. 
 Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены. 
 Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L3 - 16 мм.   
 Дополнительных образований не выявляется. 
 Паравертебральных изменений не определяется. 

Неврологом прописаны капельницы  эуфиллин+ксефокам, лечебно-медикаментозная блокада, постельный режим, полужесткий корсет. Сейчас боль по шкале 8, после блокады - 1 на сутки, после капельницы - 3 на 10 часов, потом снова 8. Иногда бывает покалывание и ощущается небольшое онемение в левой стопе. На носочки, пяточки встаю, но удержаться на левой ноге не могу. На правой норм. 
На консультации у нейрохирурга ещё не была, т.к.очень проблематично попасть. 
Помогите, пожалуйста, в оценке необходимости оперативного вмешательства в моем случае.


----------



## La murr (5 Фев 2022)

@НатНик, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## НатНик (24 Апр 2022)

После курса капельниц боли почти сошли на нет. Стала ходить на ЛФК и дома 2 раза в день упражнения для подострого периода. С 1 марта выписали на работу. Боли усилились, с конца марта снова на больничном. Из назначений только ксефокам и ЛФК. Три недели назад сделали блокаду, не помогла. Стал болеть крестец и копчик. Повторное МРТ показало уменьшение секвестра (в описании его нет вообще) . Сейчас боли в районе крестца и голени. Ксефокам заменили на аркоксиа, не приносит облегчения. Крестец болит так, как будто я его отбила. Хотя в начале лечения не болел совсем. Лёжа в любой позе больно. Ходить долго тоже не могу. Лечащий невролог сказал, что время консервативного лечения  вышло, надо на операцию. Но ведь неврологических проявлений нет... Я в растерянности. 
Дорогие врачи форума, помогите разобраться почему такие боли в районе крестца и копчика? И есть ли смысл бороться и лечиться консервативно?






						Зайцева Н.Н. МРТ 01.02.22.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				



Повторное мрт выложу чуть позже.


----------



## НатНик (29 Май 2022)

13.05.22 операция: частичная гемиламинэктомия дужки Л4, удаление жёлтой связки, частичная фасетотомия, удаление грыжи диска Л4-Л5 слева, декомпрессия латеральных отделов позвоночного канала.
Из назначений целебрекс + мильгамма. Сидеть понемногу разрешили сразу, нейрохирург сказал месяц беречься, а через месяц можно на работу и за руль. Пока не сижу. Делаю ЛФК для 1 месяца с сайта доктора Ступина, стараюсь побольше ходить. На 10 день после операции стала болеть нога (та же, что и до операции). Боль тянущая, ноющая и какая-то ползающая: икра сзади и сбоку, бедро спереди. Иногда побаливает крестец. В спине болей нет. 

@Доктор Ступин, может я не правильно ЛФК делаю, может стоить уменьшить/увеличить нагрузку? И как понять корешковая боль или мышечная?


----------



## НатНик (3 Июн 2022)

Три недели после операции. Пару дней отдохнула от ЛФК. Сейчас делаю + добавила упражнения для грушевидки. Боли в ноге не уменьшаются, особенно икра болит, даже в покое. И натяжение по задней поверхности от ягодицы до пятки. Аппликатор + мазь (смесь из 3-х) облегчения тоже не приносят. Спина не беспокоит, ттт, только немного потягивает в районе шва.

@Доктор Ступин, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, может можно что-то с ногой ещё поделать... Или пора бить тревогу и на мрт бежать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, может можно что-то с ногой ещё поделать... Или пора бить тревогу и на мрт бежать?


Физиотерапия, массаж, ЛФК и препараты для повышения болевого порога.


----------



## НатНик (11 Июн 2022)

Спасибо, за отклик, Фёдор Петрович. В этом объёме сейчас все и делаю. В общем ждём, надеемся и верим!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Какой препарат принимаете?


----------



## НатНик (11 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какой препарат принимаете?


Целебрекс 200 2 раза, и лирику если прижмет.

Не совсем корректно написала: лирику на ночь, если до этого не очень со сном.

@Доктор Ступин Фёдор Петрович, нужно ли мидокалм добавлять, мне мой невролог почему то его не выписывает?

И ещё вопрос. Вы всегда повторяете, что упражнения нужно делать до боли. Если появляется боль не в спине, а в ноге, это тоже говорит о задействовании пораженного сегмента?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Целебрекс 200 2 раза, и лирику если прижмет.
> 
> Не совсем корректно написала: лирику на ночь, если до этого не очень со сном.


Целебрекс 2 раза +Омез на ночь,
Лирику и хорошо и если мало 1, то 2 или 3. если будет Лирика помогать, то и Целебрекс не нужен. ИМХО.



НатНик написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин Фёдор Петрович, нужно ли мидокалм добавлять, мне мой невролог почему то его не выписывает?


Я бы назначил.



НатНик написал(а):


> И ещё вопрос. Вы всегда повторяете, что упражнения нужно делать до боли. Если появляется боль не в спине, а в ноге, это тоже говорит о задействовании пораженного сегмента?


Скорее о мышечном раздражении.


----------



## НатНик (12 Июн 2022)

После упражнения на растяжку грушевидки (прямая нога на себя тянется) боль при ходьбе возникает в голени сзади-снаружи и в голеностопе сверху. Вроде как на мышечную боль не похоже. Не делать его пока?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Не делать его пока?


Делать до боли и чуть на боль, но не через боль.
Надо добиться, чтобы боль отступала.


----------



## НатНик (28 Июн 2022)

1,5 месяца после МДЭ. По прежнему принимаю целебрекс, лирику, делаю лфк 2 раза в день, прохожу 11-14 тыс.шагов, из физио увт, алмаг, аппликатор с мазью, сделала 10 сеансов массажа на ногу. Боль в ноге не проходит. 

Сделала мрт. @Доктор Ступин Фёдор Петрович, посмотрите, пожалуйста, что корешок придавливает, нет ли рецедива.








						н.zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2022)

Нет рецидива.
Смотрим грушевидку и сустав.


----------



## НатНик (29 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смотрим грушевидку и сустав.


Фёдор Петрович, спасибо за быстрый отклик!
А как смотреть?


----------



## НатНик (25 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Смотреть надо внешне: телосложение и осанку. Если туловище немного отклоняется в сторону и вперёд то увеличивается нагрузка на мышцы-сухожилия-связки именно по этому направление, чтобы удерживать организм более-менее вертикально. Так как эта привычная неправильная осанка уже достаточно давно, то мышцы элементарно быстро устают и начинают болеть.


Андрей Иосифович, взгляните, пожалуйста, на мои телосложение и осанку. Какие мышцы-сухожилия-связки, на Ваш взгляд, перенапряжены? В каком направлении двигаться, чтобы решить проблему боли в ноге, крестце?


----------



## AIR (25 Ноя 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, взгляните, пожалуйста, на мои телосложение и осанку.


Щас гадостей наговорю!  ☺️
1 фото спереди. Левое плечо выше. Отклонение плечевого пояса влево (правая рука вплотную к тазу, а левая на расстоянии). Некоторое укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева.
3 фото, сбоку. Небольшой наклон туловища вперёд.
В итоге: от того, что написал ранее, не отступлю ни на йоту
Написал достаточно обще,  чтобы слишком не "растекаться мыслью по древу" без надобности. Если будут какие нибудь конкретные,  акцентированные вопросы, то и напишу подробно соответственно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, спасибо за быстрый отклик!
> А как смотреть?


Пальпация и пробы на подвижность.


----------



## НатНик (26 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Щас гадостей наговорю!  ☺️...


Ну какие ж это гадости, Андрей Иосифович, сущая правда!
Если имеется укорочение подвздошно-пояснично мышцы, значит её надо растягивать? Упражнениями или только мануальные техники могут помочь?
Боль, как правило, возникает слева от крестца и затем в голени. Причём порой можно пальцами поджать в месте возникновения боли и на несколько секунд ослабить её интенсивность в ноге. Что это, игра воображения или ещё какие-то мышцы могут быть спазмированны?
А что с наклоном туловища вперёд делать? Как исправлять?


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Если имеется укорочение подвздошно-пояснично мышцы, значит её надо растягивать?


Физиологическими, так сказать методами (ну типа расслабление, растяжение), вернуть ей физиологическое состояние.



НатНик написал(а):


> Упражнениями или только мануальные техники могут помочь?


Пояснично-подвздошная мышца.  В том же интернете есть упражнения как для верхней части (перекашивает таз), так и для нижней (сгибает в тазобедренном суставе). Так как напряжение её встречается в подавляющем большинстве случаев,  то работаю с ней мануально.. Прессурой на верхнем уровне с натяжением,  несколько ниже просто прессурой, в месте подхода к паховой связке просто прессурой. Прессура не та, при которой давят до выпучивания глазиков,  а строго на ощущениях под подушечками пальцев.  У кого то сильно, что у самого палец ломит, у кого-то  просто с усталостью пальца, а у кого-то совсем чуть чуть,  крошку давление.
Соответственно другие специалисты могут работать совершенно по другому, при таком же названии.



НатНик написал(а):


> Боль, как правило, возникает слева от крестца и затем в голени.


Здесь очень желателен осмотр, как как рядом крепятся несколько мышц и связок.,  По описанию может быть похоже на "грушевидку", но заочно на 100% утверждать не стану.  С ней также имеются нюансики..  Если проблема с грушевидной мышцей достаточно длительная,  то она вначале несколько напрягается,  отекает  и определяется несложно. Но, с течением времени она теряет жидкость,  становится жёстче,  плотнее, меньше в объёме и уходит вглубь таза..  тогда её выявить достаточно сложно и вызывают улыбку ролики в интернете,  когда растиранием попки типа расслабляют грушевидную мышцу... фигня сплошная. В такой ситуации грушевидную мышцу лучше и легче выявлять в положении на боку..  Это к вопросу , что частенько как бы работают с грушевидной мышцей а толку нет..  В Вашем случае (да и в большинстве других тоже) , желательно "посмотреть " мышцы голени и работать с ними тоже.. Ведь может быть и вариант "грушевидной мышцы ", а может быть и вариант перегрузки мышц-сухожилий-связок по ходу "сухожильно-мышечного меридиана "  в результате наклона вперёд.  В общем идеально смотреть и думать.



НатНик написал(а):


> Что это, игра воображения или ещё какие-то мышцы могут быть спазмированны?


Написал выше.



НатНик написал(а):


> А что с наклоном туловища вперёд делать? Как исправлять?


Не только  с наклоном вперёд,  но и в сторону, "вздернутым " левым плечом. Общие упражнения,  неспешно,  плавно, понемножку и с регулярной оценкой самочувствия.. На форуме имеется довольно запущенная тема "бадуань-цзинь, восемь кусков парчи ". Или можно набрать в поисковике типа " 8 кусков парчи с объяснением".  Опять же,  в общих чертах,  чтобы долго не писать о принципе действия подобных упражнений.


----------



## НатНик (28 Ноя 2022)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, спасибо огромное.🙏 Достаточно подробно и вроде пока понятно (относительно того, что сама могу делать). Упражнения нашла. Включила в свой  комплекс ЛФК.


----------



## НатНик (12 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, добрый день! 7 месяцев после МДЭ, после ЛФК особенно упражнений с кифозированием ПОП возникает боль слева от крестца и в голени левой (больной) ноги и голеностопе. Ежедневно делаю упражнения для грушевидки и, по совету доктора АИР, на растяжку ППМ. После них тоже боль. Также боль возникает в положении стоя. Может ли это говорить о подвижности пораженного сегмента? Боли в спине нет.


----------



## Anna_Anna (12 Дек 2022)

Борюсь с аналогичной проблемой. Скажу, что сдвиг заметила после того, как увеличила мобильность грудного отдела, а так же упражнениями по растяжке (именно растяжке) грушевидной, ягодичных и передней части бедра.
Обратите внимание на обувь, вполне вероятно что у вас перекос ступни, это четко видно по подошве, какая сторона сточена больше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> ... 7 месяцев после МДЭ, после ЛФК особенно упражнений с кифозированием ПОП возникает боль слева от крестца и в голени левой (больной) ноги и голеностопе. Ежедневно делаю упражнения для грушевидки и, по совету доктора АИР, на растяжку ППМ. После них тоже боль. Также боль возникает в положении стоя. Может ли это говорить о подвижности пораженного сегмента? Боли в спине нет.


Если боли в спине нет и боль только во время нагрузки на мышцы, то скорее подвижности нет.


----------



## НатНик (13 Дек 2022)

@Anna_Anna, растяжку делаю, на увеличение мобильности грудного отдела обращу внимание, спасибо! Со ступнями, вы правы, конечно есть проблемы: плоскостопие. Ношу индивидуальные стельки. С ними обувь вроде не стаптывается.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если боли в спине нет и боль только во время нагрузки на мышцы, то скорее подвижности нет.


Боль в спине - это я имела в виду, что нет боли в месте операции. А вот крестец болит. Работа у меня сидячая, стараюсь, конечно, почаще вставать и полежать в обед есть возможность, но во второй половине дня крестец ломить начинает. Иногда болит и в положении лёжа. 
Фёдор Петрович, нужно/можно ли делать упражнения на увеличение мобильности поп? При попытке наклониться или если сидя пробую тянуться к прямым ногам сразу боль в ногу идёт. Инструктор ЛФК настаивает, что нужно преодолевать боль и тянуться, а я боюсь потревожить поражённый сегмент.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> Боль в спине - это я имела в виду, что нет боли в месте операции. А вот крестец болит. Работа у меня сидячая, стараюсь, конечно, почаще вставать и полежать в обед есть возможность, но во второй половине дня крестец ломить начинает.


Посмотрите про коленный стул!



НатНик написал(а):


> Иногда болит и в положении лёжа.
> Фёдор Петрович, нужно/можно ли делать упражнения на увеличение мобильности поп?


Надо на увеличение подвижности в тазобедренных суставах. 
В ПОП надо только в непораженных сегментах. 



НатНик написал(а):


> При попытке наклониться или если сидя пробую тянуться к прямым ногам сразу боль в ногу идёт. Инструктор ЛФК настаивает, что нужно преодолевать боль и тянуться, а я боюсь потревожить поражённый сегмент.


Тянуть надо, но именно в ягодице в первую очередь. Конечно, будет тянуться и  ПОП, но если будете тянуть до боли, а не через боль, и не рывково, а постепенно и без додавливания со стороны  - то  потянутся именно не пораженные сегменты.


----------



## НатНик (15 Дек 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрите про коленный стул!


Фёдор Петрович, спасибо за отклик! Коленный стул имеется, использовала его активно, то на нем сидела, то на обычном с упором под поясницу. Но последние месяца три как сажусь на коленный, сразу боль в ногу идёт. Поэтому пока простаивает.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно, будет тянуться и ПОП, но если будете тянуть до боли, а не через боль, и не рывково, а постепенно и без додавливания со стороны - то потянутся именно не пораженные сегменты.


Сейчас понятно как можно увеличить подвижность в непораженных сегментах и не задействовать поражённый. Спасибо, объяснили! До этого ну никак не доходило))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2022)

НатНик написал(а):


> ... Коленный стул имеется, использовала его активно, то на нем сидела, то на обычном с упором под поясницу. Но последние месяца три как сажусь на коленный, сразу боль в ногу идёт. Поэтому пока простаивает.


Час на коленном и час на обычном с подушкой и так менять.


----------

